# Tank Racks



## Spooky II (Aug 4, 2009)

Any suggestions from y'all? I have a Scout 280 Abaco (walk around) and am looking for a good setup to put tank racks in as well as a way to stabilize passengers so they can strap into their BCDs without getting tossed around the boat. The big dive boats have benches in the middle which work great, but I don't have that much room. Would like to have racks for 8 tanks and a bench for 2 people to strap in. Thoughts?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the older style square tubing slide rails that have keepers for bungees. You secure with bolts or screws the square rail, slide the keepers in and bungee tanks to the gunnel. I had that system on my old boat. My current boat the gunnels are just the wrong height so I use PVC pipe spaced evenly apart on rope and lay the tanks in the floor and the PVC acts as roll control.

As for a bench, I'm like you, limited on space so we simply have heavy duty coolers and they act as a setup bench and double as a fish box.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Roll Control, They fold down when not in use and are easy to attach


----------



## Spooky II (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts. I may try a combination of roll control and a cooler for donning.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> ...My current boat the gunnels are just the wrong height so I use PVC pipe spaced evenly apart on rope and lay the tanks in the floor and the PVC acts as roll control...


can also use thicker pool noodles. same idea and lighter, but will likely tear up earlier. sturdy coolers work great, and you can get a canvas shop to make seat covers and install snaps on the and the cooler for fastening.

Gunnel height/combing pads can be a problem for permanent mounts, and if you'd like for them to be removable if/when doing other things on your boat, then take a look at this site with suction cup mounts: www.SeaSucker.com for a different approach.

Good Luck! post pics and share what you did. :whistling:


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to use the roll control tank holders, bought mine from MBT, I think I have a bracket and maybe a holder or two, Ill look when I get home tonight and see if I still have any ill cut ya a real good deal.


----------



## Spooky II (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Cobia. The only issue with the sea sucker would be smooth surface area to mount it. My scout doesn't seem to have much.


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

I mount all my tank racks with sea suckers. Not sure what your surface looks like, but it does not have to be completely smooth. PM me if you want to see try one of my racks to see if they will work.


----------

